# Dragon in Watercolor



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well.. I finished up the watercolor on the dragon.. I'm not thrilled with it.. although it's ok. I think I might try doing a bit of work on it with water color pencils to finish it up.. Then into a frame and off to my lil girl 










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's adorable. The first thing that struck me was the orange belly and tail complimenting the blue green body, it is very appealing to the eye. I really like it and it's perfect for any kids room. I bet your grandson loves it.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's cute!!! I think it's adorable. Did you just pull this out of your head?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Basically out of my head.. yes.. I did find a dragon in a cartoon book that I used as a model.. 

Thank you for the kind comments.. This was very hard since it was far different than what I typically paint in WC.. I suppose I am broadening my horizons.. I know quite a few things I would do differently if I did something like this again.

D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Excellent illustration for a children's book or take a comic series from!

Ernst


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Very cute Dragon.I like his Eyes. Good work in watercolor, keep it up.


----------

